
MongooseIM 2.1.0beta1 what happens when you give your team freedom - nyconyco
https://www.erlang-solutions.com/blog/mongooseim-2-1-0beta1-what-happens-when-you-give-your-team-freedom.html
======
nyconyco
Hi everyone!

We are proud of this first beta before 2.1.0.

It contains very useful stuff:

* Push notifs:
    
    
      * XEP-0357, and a very new standalone open source push notification server, MongoosePush
    
      * Amazon SNS (Simple Notification Service)
    

* Full text search for MAM (Message Archive Management, XEP-0313)

* Continuous Load Testing

* Pipelining for faster reconnections

* Erlang distribution over TLS

Plus contributions by @astro, @aszlig!

The "MongooseIM Platform" welcomes a new server-side component: MongoosePush.
It is in Elixir, it is open source.

Still a very strong focus on code quality and performance, mobile features,
and this time a new component (Push) in Elixir!

